# My use for leftover yarn



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is awesome, you are very creative.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Shimbo813 said:


> I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


Oooh la la! Clever and creative????????


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

...........
Sorry I'm speechless. Maybe I can find words later...
Amazing and love are the only two I can scrounge up now!


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I love it...great job....


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Such great work. Hats off to you!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Omg! A work of art!


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Masterpiece !!!!! Did you have an idea as to how it was going to look.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and very creative!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

That is art! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! That us gorgeous!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

susanmjackson said:


> That is awesome, you are very creative.


Agree. Amazing!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

You have created a knitted patchwork quilt! It's amazingly gorgeous and I love it! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


This has my vote, too. AMAZING work!


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

So amazing and very well done! Beautiful, indeed. You SHOULD be 'pleased' with it!


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

That is an absolutely magnificent piece of crocheting. Like another said above, words fail me as I look at it. It is so creative and well thought out and put together. I commend you on such a wonderful use of your scraps. I LOVE it. Really well done!!


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Speechless! I expected something in just stripes or another simple design. That is a work of art!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!! That is awesome!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

That is very impressive.....I wouldn't know where to start! :sm24:


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

Great blanket. That was a lot of work


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful. I can't imagine how your mind works to create something like that!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous. A true work of art!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

This must be what the patience of a saint looks like! Amazing patience and the result is beautiful. CONGRATULATIONS +++++++!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!!! This is spectacular. You have created a beautiful one of a kind blanket :sm24:

ETA if you ever want to show us on KP how you did this I would sign up for that lesson immediately


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. This is gorgeous. Definitely a work of art.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

OK, there have been many a amazing pieces here, but this is beyond amazing! How did you do this? Magic it must be magic! ???? ???????? and oh geeze it only took you six months?? On first first read I thought you wrote six years...and I still thought that was amazing!!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Too cool!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! That is a masterpiece! :sm09:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Like everyone, I am beyond words. WOW WOW WOW


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

When I first glanced at your photo I thought it was a fabric quilt. This is a truly amazing work of art. Give yourself huge pats on the back. I would have absolutely no idea how to even plan such a project. Bravo!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Just an outstanding work! Whole works so very well together.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## eirian44 (Jul 17, 2011)

My goodness. So lovely!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Please tell us how you knew to do this. A figment of your creative imagination? Something you've seen before? Did you graph it out on paper? Is it free-form?
I'm stunned by your focus and your design.


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


Thank you so much! You have made me feel so wonderful, and my efforts were worth it!


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

Margaretishbel said:


> Masterpiece !!!!! Did you have an idea as to how it was going to look.


I wanted it to look like I had thrown a bunch of fabric in the air, and this is how it landed. I used a graph, and some colors and patterns were used more than once. So glad you like it.


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> Please tell us how you knew to do this. A figment of your creative imagination? Something you've seen before? Did you graph it out on paper? Is it free-form?
> I'm stunned by your focus and your design.


I graphed it out on paper, and planned colors so the colors wouldn't be next to each other. It used up most of my stash, and now I'm looking for my next project....


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It takes my breath away!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, gorgeous and wonderfully imaginative use of leftovers. Kudos to you. I love your yarn crazy quilt.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Shimbo813 said:


> I graphed it out on paper, and planned colors so the colors wouldn't be next to each other. It used up most of my stash, and now I'm looking for my next project....


Thanks for your reply - I look forward to seeing more of your creative genius. :sm01:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Shimbo813 said:


> I wanted it to look like I had thrown a bunch of fabric in the air, and this is how it landed. I used a graph, and some colors and patterns were used more than once. So glad you like it.


When I first glanced at your photo, I thought you had placed lots of different printed fabric on top of each other, in a 60s theme. Very retro. My daughter would love it.... THEN! I read your post and couldn't believe what I was reading so went back to your photo. My goodness you are so clever. I would love to be able to create something like that. I love it.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Stunning work. So clever and colourful. Love it. ????????


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Showed your photo to my sweet husband and he said "she is good and has a lot of talent." And, of course, I definitely agree.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Amazing!!!' Well done!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW.. That's a lot of work. Beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Very artistic and truly gorgeous.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

One of a kind and stunning!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! How amazing and beautiful. I thought it was fabric at first.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! That is superb. What a treasure.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Your work of art is seriously stunning!!! You're very talented. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

You should be really proud excellent work. I do Tunisian crochet from time to time to busy sock knitting.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive! Well done???? :sm24:


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

That requires many "wows"!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Seeing is believing??? I see; I don't believe. That throw has to be the most incredible work of art I've ever seen. You are amazing...


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you all so much for all of your kind words. I have learned so much from all of you...and I keep learning. You are all incredible.


----------



## Chrissyo29 (Nov 19, 2013)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


I agree!!!
:sm24:


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Spectacular! What an awesome piece of artwork.


----------



## Sandielee (Sep 14, 2016)

That is so Beautiful!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

That is totally amazing!
And on a 2nd look...
.. how did you keep the edges from curling?


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow!!!! That is the most amazing blanket ever!!! I can't even believe you made all of those designs to make it look like printed pieces of fabric! It would have been difficult enough if they were solid! This should be featured on the front of some magazine!!! Maybe even Architectural Digest as part of an interior design feature! Anyway, it needs international recognition!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow that is absolutely gorgeous and will become a cherished heirloom through the years...you did a great job on it you are very artistic and I love the color combinations they have made the whole just wonderful to look at and I agree that it is a great work of art...Kuddos to you  ...Thanx for sharing


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

OMG! That is a real work of art. You have amazing talent. Kudos to you!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I was speechless as well. That is so amazing and should be an exhibit somewhere.


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

thomsonact said:


> Wow!!!! That is the most amazing blanket ever!!! I can't even believe you made all of those designs to make it look like printed pieces of fabric! It would have been difficult enough if they were solid! This should be featured on the front of some magazine!!! Maybe even Architectural Digest as part of an interior design feature! Anyway, it needs international recognition!


Wow! Thanks so much for the compliment. You all have made me feel so great!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

What a piece of Art! I can't find the right words to convey how ingenious your craft is. Very well done!


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

So amazing!! Did you crochet the designs in or needlework them after. This is so impressive and so beautiful!!


----------



## boone (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow! This is amazing! What a creative mind you have!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

It is gorgeous and one of a kind. What beautiful work. Just WOW


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW! That is a work of art!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Just beautiful, a work of art.That will be a treasured heirloom for sure.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Shimbo813 said:


> I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


Your joins are fantastic I just did one with ladybugs and that was tough can't imagine doing one like this and your needlepoint looks perfect!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how beautiful


----------



## Marcelley (Oct 5, 2015)

No words can describe your creation, cannot get my head around how you would have even thought or started your project. Great great masterpiece. ???????????????????????????????? a big WOW.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Work of art well done ????????


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is neat! I love how there are all sorts of shapes going in different directions! Very nice work!!


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! Wow


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

What a pleasure to see this lovely blanket. Beautiful work.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Tromp-l'oeil perfection. you are truly an artisan.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Shimbo813 said:


> I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


Wow!!! Awesome!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! This is awesome!


----------



## michelle303 (Aug 31, 2016)

That's seriously impressive! Well done


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm with everybody else...WOW!!! is the only word I can come up with.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

normally I don't reply when there are already 8 pages of replies...but this is too spectacularly awesome for me not to comment! Great job!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow and double wow. What a great job.


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think this is the MOST creative and beautiful Tunisian knit I've ever seen. Your design and color choice are super.


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


I fully agree!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah wow-breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly wonderful. Looks like a crazy quilt and you did a great job.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Such beautiful work.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

A piece of art!


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

I just wanted to thank each of you for your kind words. At first I was happy, then joyful, then in tears. Thank you for making me feel my work on this project is special. It means so much to me.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

A work of art!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing! Well done for making it look like a special pattern too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

That is amazing!


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

I am also speechless. This is truly a spectacular work of art. I absolutely LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


I second this! Amazing effect and awesome crocheting!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am stunned! This is the most creative thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

A fabulos creation, a full of fun, creativity, and warmth. It's stunning.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

A work of art!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't even begin to say what a work of art your stunning blanket is -- AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that is the most amazing blanket I've ever seen. Wonderful patient work.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW! I thought at first I was looking at a sewed fabric quilt. Amazing!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

That is fabulous! How did you ever think of it let alone work it all out! It looks like Victorian crazy quilting. You should be very oroud


----------



## annaid (Feb 21, 2016)

Holy cow!!!!!!! Impressive to say the least! You ought to put out the challenge: " CAN ANYONE TOP THIS?"


----------



## Rrip02 (Feb 23, 2016)

WOW!!! Double WOW!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Awesome! ❤


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous awesome work of art! You are very talented!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

incredible! how did you ever think up this pattern!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! What a work of art! So pretty.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

What a stunning piece of art. It should be desolated somewhere on a wall.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

What a stunning piece of art!. It should be desolated somewhere on a wall.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

There are no words..stunning.


----------



## hhh (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A work of art...very attractive looking and what a constructive way to use up your yarn..well worth the time and effort that you put into creating this... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

talk about a crazy quilt! That is fantastic. And it only took 6 months WOW! My hat goes off to you! ????????????


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely Amazing, Beautiful are just a few words that come to me!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness I can't believe what my eyes are seeing!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow - beautiful


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

oh my I have never seen anything like that. It is just awesome, well done.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I am in agreement that it's a work of art!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! You are very creative. What a beautiful bedspread.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a true piece of art! Georgous!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow and wow again.Amazing


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


I agree, this type of work is seldom done and it is not only creative, but shows great dedication to working in different patterns. You need to enter this is a fair...it needs to be seen by many other people.

How inspiring!!!

Fiber Art is alive and well!!!


----------



## BethK (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Magnificent. You are very talented


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Truly a piece of fiber art. Congratulations!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Magnificent. You are very creative. That is a real work of art


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a BIG wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

That is just stunning! Well done, you!!!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Amazing, absolutely gorgeous. You should be very proud of this.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Omigosh! That is a work of art! Kudos to you!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

My goodness that is a piece of art. How amazing it looks plus I must add, very complex. Congratulations.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Love it! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just........WOW!! I am constantly amazed by the creative talent we have here on KP and you are no exceptions to that!!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Soooo great!!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

That's an incredible work of art! Congrats!


----------



## Ruchel (Dec 2, 2012)

Excellent work. Museum quality.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What an incredible work of art! Hope you can enter that in a county or state fair as I think a blue ribbon would be in order. Beautiful work.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is freaking awesome!????????????


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

WOW!!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't read all 12 pages: Is this a pattern or did you design it? Great work either way!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome. You are quite talented to come up with this on your own.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! This is awesome. Should be on display somewhere.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! This is awesome. Should be on display somewhere.


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

Absolutely a work of art! I am feeling a teeny bit deflated after seeing this. Sigh.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow! Wow! Wow! I had to look at it for a long time to see all that you did. A show stopper!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

That is amazing. How in the world did you work it out?!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. This is fabulous !


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

rkr said:


> I haven't read all 12 pages: Is this a pattern or did you design it? Great work either way!


I would like to know this too.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

:sm24: :sm18: :sm18: WOW! That's fantastic.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's Beautiful!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's quite an accomplishment and obviously took LOTS of planning. Fabulous.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - I have never seen anything like that - you are a true designer. You need to do something about this - like sell your designed pattern to a company or put it up for sale on a website. WOW (again). Better yet, next year enter it into a state fair for recognition. Sell the pattern to a big yarn company. You go girl.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

How neat is that? A patchwork quilt made of yarn - spectacular.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????????


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This is spectacular! I can't find the right word for it. Love, love, love it! Congrats and thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!! How did you accomplish this ... did you sketch it out in advance or just make bits and pieces that you fit together afterwards like a jigsaw puzzle???


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


Agree!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow - how fantastic is that. you should be more than pleased with yourself. i'm sure it would have taken most of us years to complete your 6 month project. again - fantastic.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! And SO creative! Great job! That's an heirloom for sure!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pleased isn't enough. This is a creative masterpiece and just beautiful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


Yes, YEs, YES!!!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

absolutely the most fantastic blanket I have ever seen.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

True artistry!!!!!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

That is absolutely stunning - I am in awe of your skill, stamina and patience!


----------



## jojogizmo (Apr 21, 2013)

You are amazing!


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

rkr said:


> I haven't read all 12 pages: Is this a pattern or did you design it? Great work either way!


I saw something similar in a crochet book many years ago. I'm still trying to find the book. The original was designed by Holly Buckley, but I can't remember the name of the book it was in. So I just graphed a bunch of rectangles, haphazardly, so they would overlap each other. I tried to use the same design two or three times so that it would look like a bunch of fabric that had been scattered around. I followed my graph in Tunison crochet, doing my rows of 215 stitches per row. (queen size) The main problem I had was that I would have to do, say, 15 stitches in green, 27 in blue, 45 in black, etc...all in the same row. My yarn would end up getting so tangled that after each row I would have to straighten it all out again. It was a real challenge, but I like challenges. And I am so happy that I have had so many wonderful compliments on it. Now I'm looking for my next challenge.


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

sandytene said:


> Unbelievable!!!! How did you accomplish this ... did you sketch it out in advance or just make bits and pieces that you fit together afterwards like a jigsaw puzzle???


No, this was done all in one piece, graphed out in advance. It's not pieced together. Glad you like it.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Wow. That is stunning. Beautiful work, that is art.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

This is amazing!!! I like a challenge too, but this is beyond comprehension. To think you did it all yourself! Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, phenomenal work.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonderful use of leftover yarn. The afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I am super impressed! It's amazing and who would have tought it was made from left overs?? Beautiful!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

What a beautiful work of art, a treasure for generations.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

What everyone else said.. That really needs to be hung as art in museum. WOW! WOW! WOW! Did I say WOW!


----------



## Andrea from NH (Sep 7, 2016)

So beautiful !


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Pleased? Just pleased? That belongs on a wall in a fiber arts museum! Marvelous!


I certainly agree with this!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, You should be very proud!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

THIS IS GORGEOUS !!!!! Yes, I just had to shout. Wow! I am so impressed. You are so talented.

Hazel


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic Job! This is what I call a really spectacular patchwork quilt. Sure wish I could do that.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Did you graph it all out first? It is amazing.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW! That's pretty darn amazing! Especially getting everything to fit together.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Whoa...unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazingly beautiful !!! 
I would never have thought to make something like that, it would take my whole life and still would not be able to finish it.


----------



## Francie (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in awe of your craftsmanship. That is just so beautiful. Do you feel a little sad that it is now finished? I always feel a little bit sad once a project is finished, but proud and happy too????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Master Piece, Indeed!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Truly amazing. You are an amazing artist. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

That is super cool! I have never seen a crocheted crazy quilt piece.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing!!! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow! It turned out great.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amazing, I thought it was a quilt.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

this is amazing,! what patience you must have.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow that is a beautiful one off well done.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely - you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful job on this blanket.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! This is absolutely amazing!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I am soooo impressed!!! That's gorgeous and so creative. I can see you did this in Tunisian simple stitch but then did you embroider designs on top? It's absolutely beautiful, however you did it. When I first looked at the picture I thought I was looking at fabric and wondered how you were using leftover yarn. Then I really looked at it and saw the Tunisian stitching and looked at again. Absolutely beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing your great work with all of us. As you can tell by the number of responses, it is appreciated. Aloha... Bev


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

What a beautiful work of art, Congratulations!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Amazing looks awesome


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Unbelievable!!! Can't imagine the tangled yarn...you did SOOOOOO GREATTTT!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! Impressive!!


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

Incredible!! Where in your head did you store this work of art? Does anyone else beside KP knitters know you are a genius?


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love it!!! Beautiful work. ????


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow. This is absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> Wow!!!! That is the most amazing blanket ever!!! I can't even believe you made all of those designs to make it look like printed pieces of fabric! It would have been difficult enough if they were solid! This should be featured on the front of some magazine!!! Maybe even Architectural Digest as part of an interior design feature! Anyway, it needs international recognition!


I totally agree.Awesome????????


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. That is some project. Beautiful.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Love it very creative!


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

WOW! that is quite an accomplishment! nice work! stunning! good for you! thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

This is beautiful, nice work!!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

wow you were up for the challenge. Beautiful work.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wowwwwww ! Outstanding !


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It's beautiful and reminds me of one similar that I did a few years ago. It took me more than 2 years to finish mine, so good for you!


----------



## Willie's Mom (Jul 12, 2016)

my goodness. i thought it was fabric patches!!! i had to expand the picture to see the stitches.
just amazing work. such patience and creativity. congratulations


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG all I can say it is amazing and beautiful.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

LOVE IT,LOVE IT, LOVE IT!!!!!!!
what else can I say....


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh how cool is that !


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

AWSOME WORK


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

OMG you need to enter this somewhere. Amazing.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

IT is amazing..from left over yarn! 

1st prize in any craft competition...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

WOW!!!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a treasure!!!!


----------



## Barbara Wicks (Mar 19, 2016)

I love it!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

O. M. G. I'd be more than just "pleased". That is sooooooo cool. I'm impressed!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

It does indeed belong in a museum. How creative you are! What an impressive piece of work. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolutely fabulous! Unbelievable, I am impressed! What a wonderful blanket, I love the colors and diferent patterns. And to think they are all leftovers! Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Willie's Mom (Jul 12, 2016)

gold medal workmanship.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

That is so awesome! I love it! What a lot of work you put into it, though. Truly an accomplishment.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Not enough adjectives to describe! I hope you plan to enter this is a fair! I see a big bouquet of ribbons on this one! Best of Show!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow! that really is a work of art!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

As charbaby said, that is meant for display. It is magnificent!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

chris kelly said:


> When I first glanced at your photo, I thought you had placed lots of different printed fabric on top of each other, in a 60s theme. Very retro. My daughter would love it.... THEN! I read your post and couldn't believe what I was reading so went back to your photo. My goodness you are so clever. I would love to be able to create something like that. I love it.


That is exactly what I felt! It is beyond "masterpiece". No words to describe it!!
Dumbstruck :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Very beautiful. A lot of work. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Strigg-Grossmami (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow, amazing and very creativ


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

you're a genious. Don't know how you ever did that!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is definitely a work of art .It must have taken a lot of patience to complete .


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy Cow! At first, I thought you had used your "leftovers" to tie material together to make a quilt. Then I see you explain that you actually crocheted the whole thing - yup, I said Crocheted!! That is absolutely gorgeous. You are one clever woman! Good on you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

This is the most fantastic piece of fiber artwork I have ever seen. Fantastic is not a strong enough word. I just hope you know how talented your are. Your work is perfection.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

This is the most fantastic piece of fiber artwork I have ever seen. Fantastic is not a strong enough word. I just hope you know how talented your are. Your work is perfection.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Wow!!! This is spectacular. You have created a beautiful one of a kind blanket :sm24:
> 
> ETA if you ever want to show us on KP how you did this I would sign up for that lesson immediately


 Yes Yes, I would also love to TRY this.


----------



## rodieoflodie (Sep 4, 2016)

It's beautiful, but looks like a lot of work.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful awesome a great piece of work congratulations


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

this is amazing - you should enter it in one of those competitions


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very pretty. I love it.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you use a pattern? If not, did you chart it ahead of time or just "wing" it as you went along. It is so impressive!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness. That is AMAZING!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's unique, beautiful !!!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That truly is a work of art well done.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I read all 19 pages of comments, and they are all true--you are very talented! I knit and crochet, but would never be able to do this kind of work. I feel so much pride for you and am full of awe and smiles! Thank you.

Donna K


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

Donna,
Thank you for your kind words. I'm sure you could do this too. It just took lots of time, effort and frustration....but doesn't everything we try to accomplish? Thanks again!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Museum quality work.....so unique and fascinating. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

It’s a work of art just beautiful ????????


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Have to say you are a miracle . I would have put it in the too hard bucket long before and my patience run out with having all that un-tangling but shows what beautiful things can be accomplished with perseverance


Shimbo813 said:


> I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw this when you showed it on here and didn't read about it. I thought it was a fabric scrap quilt that you had sewed together. This is the most amazing crocheting that I've seen. It would have taken me 6 years instead of 6 months. What are you planning next? Whatever it is, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

An amazing result. Great that you persevered.


----------



## imabubbe (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't add ...just second what the others have said. Lady this is a masterpiece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I hope you have a State Fair to enter your work. Definitely Blue Ribbon class anywhere!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing piece of art! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing and work of art for sure!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## Audgran1 (Oct 31, 2019)

very beautiful and artistic work .


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, what a lot of patience and skill!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what a fabulous work of art
I am flabbergasted!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Jaw dropping!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for posting. This is amazing.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow!!! I'm impressed with your skill! Beautiful!


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow! Indeed!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Omg! This is stunning!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fabulous! :sm11:


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow! Just Wow! so beautiful...


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cool! I am impressed!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

This is so awesome that I cannot stop looking at it and wondering just how you did it. Fantastic! Well done to you.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

That's an amazing piece of work!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! What a work of art! I imagine you did have some frustrating days with the yarn getting tangled. Your perseverance gave you fantastic results when finished. What a treasure! I am sure you love looking at it as well as using it. Fabulous!
;0)


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it. The colors all play nicely together


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

This is truly unique! What a fun and interesting project this would be . . . not for me as I'm not talented enough. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my, that is beautiful. ????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

omg, this is so beautiful! Thank you for showing it to us, Jessica-Jean! I don't think I'd seen it before.

Hazel


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

This is a true work of art! Just beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

This deserves “WOW!”


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It reminds me of a crazy quilt.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

I thought it was a lot of different fabrics when I first saw it. I'm glad you let us know it is actually Tunisian crochet.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:sm06: wow!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow - great blanket!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, This has left me speechless and to know how she worked it out, side to side! Such an impressive piece and thanks, Jessica for bringing this to our attention and our delight.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

It is simply amazing and so unique.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Absolutely amazing, that is so creative and well done,congratulations


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## leesbibben (Apr 3, 2019)

Shimbo813 said:


> I would like to share what I did with my leftovers from many years if projects. This took over 6 months to finish. I crocheted this in Tunison Crochet, from side to side, sometimes working with 7 or 8 colors on each row. The yarn was constantly getting tangled, but in the end, I am very pleased with how it turned out.


Jessica-Jean brought this to my attention, and I am so glad she did! This is truly a work of art and should be seen by everyone! I am in awe of your talent, patience and skill. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

WOW! That’s amazing. I love it


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

What a work of art!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

A work of art, amazing work, something to be treasured.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing! Superb work..love everything about it. :sm02:


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow Nice!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, my! What talent and creativity you have. This would have taken me three years to make!


----------

